# Tail Bushyness



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an 11 month old solid black GSD and notice his tail is not as bushy as I think it should be. I work at a dog kennel and we have a couple other shepherds that come for daycare everyday. They all have the bushy tail. He matches up well with height, ears and facial features just different colors. I was just wondering if there is somthing wrong or if this is normal for some shepherds to not have a bushy tail. I know this may sound dumb but is there any tricks to make it grow out . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry here are some pics


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would say if he has seen a vet and all is ok then she's fine. He looks quite comfy there in bed though  And I think he's beautiful


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When his undercoat comes back this fall/winter it'll be bushy again.


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess my only problem with that is that his tail was never really bushy in the first place, but it does sound like that would be the case


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

sjones5254 said:


> I would say if he has seen a vet and all is ok then she's fine. He looks quite comfy there in bed though  And I think he's beautiful


Thankyou, We live in the Metro detroit area and I've taken him every where with me almost and we haven't seen many other solid blacks. Wasn't to wild about the color idea when I got him but I'm happy with my choice


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

JRZ91 said:


> I guess my only problem with that is that his tail was never really bushy in the first place, but it does sound like that would be the case


My dog is like yours, tail was never bushy even as a puppy. I just thought that's normal.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've heard of this referred to as a "rat tail" before, but if you asked me for references on that, I'd probably not be able to find any. But that term may get you closer to what you're looking for.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's just the type of coat he has. Tail still looks normal.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

His tail looks fine to me! It will probably fill out and get "bushier" as he matures. Some dogs don't come into full coat until they are 2-3 years old.

But he may just have a shorter stock coat, which means his tail will never be as "bushy" as a plusher coated dog. Personally, I like a tail that isn't too thick. Hairy tails pick up more burrs, stickers, dirt, poo, etc. and have a tendency to get matted. Sleeker tails are easier to brush out and keep clean. It's just a personal preference.

OTOH, a bushy tail hurts less when it hits you.


----------

